# Goblins &... well just Goblins



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Hello All

My friend and I have decided to finaly try this crasy Warhammer Fantasy battles. We have been playing WH40K since 2end edition, and naturaly have a few armys under our belts.

We each picked up a Battle for skull pass and swaped armys. I got the goblins from it. I also have since picked up a box of Night Goblins, 1 Ork boss with choppa/shield on a boar, 3 Fanatics, 4 Squig hoppers, and 6 loose squigs and some hearders (random mini's I use to use for D&D :grin: )

As I have never played before (other than the in store walk through with GW staff ) I was wondering what units are not even worth putting togeather to play until i get a larger force. IE: avoid the Trolls until I get a bigger army? or throw it all on the board and see what I like  

I am at work now so I dont have my Codex (or what ever it is called for WHF) , but I will post an army list up tonight. I want to keep it a Goblin army if I can, i find them more intersting to convert and paint. 

Anyway, I guess most comments would have to wait and see what I through togeather in my list, but I had some time and wanted to start this Thread well I was thinking of it.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I've always found O&G to be quite a "throw it all together and see what happens" kind of army.

Large blocks of Night Goblins with bows are fine for providing fire support. You want plenty of spider-riders and wolf riders, chariots (take them in pairs) and probably trolls too to make up for not having orcs in your list though.

I don't think Night Goblins with spears or hand-weapon and shield are particularly good, but they do hide fanatics. This is what they are for. You _need_ fanatics. They are the heavy weapons of the O&G army, very like plasma cannons in that you can often kill your own troops by accident. If you are playing O&G, this _funny_, not _annoying_, which it would be playing something serious like Dwarves or Bretonnians.

In fact, anything in a O&G army is funny. Animosity leaves your best unit stranded? Funny. Random squig-attack crunches unit of Dwarf Slayers? Funny. Doom-diver misfires and goes "splat"? Funny. Giant falls over killing your General. Funny. Really realy funny. Sometimes you laugh through gritted teeth, but you laugh (sorry, "laff, or maybe larf") all the same. Such is the way of Mork (or as it may be, Gork).

May Gork and/or Mork be with you.

:green cyclops:


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

just keep units large, but as cheap as possible (30-40 strong) and try and get them led by characters to bolster the poor leadership - though it won't get _much_ better.

don't go crazy on the exotic stuff, but mix it up with a few.

wolf chariots in 2s, wolf riders.

essentially go for a fun force, as you may struggle competitively to start.

pure gobbos right?


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

i went for a pure gobbo force and i managed to get myself a unit of 30 squig herders, the models are just awesome  i'll tell you how they work when i finally get my first game sometime lol. But seriously with a gobbo army just use fun large regiments  its all about the green hordes and overwhelming your opponent !!! FOR THE HORDE ! XD


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for the imput and direction to go in with my Green tide 

I do plan on keeping it a goblin army, but I also like Trolls and other things, just not orks. Trying to keep it to the little guys and show that they can be fun and get some kills in there too.

I was doing a Goblin army in Mordheim a long time ago so I have some of the fanatics and squigs for that, liked them there, will use them here.

I do want a fun force, not a serious one that I have to stress about winning with, I just want an army that will have moments of "Remember when...." and we have a Larf over it.

I will get competative as I play more and learn what units work out for me. I guess for now I should just take what I have and divvy it up and points it up and see where I sit, then decide where to go. I would have had that done already except my preorder for Warhammer online came in a day early  so not much else going on tonight but lvling my toon


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

im not going to play warhammer online as the classes they choose for the game are a little narrowminded... playing as a skaven or vamp would have been too cool. but of course. its all about elves and chaos etc. 

too bad.

about your armylist. 

why not through in some lordly powah? get a skarsnik and gnobbla. its a great looking model which totally fits your army like a glove.


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

get a giant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

awesome model and funny rules


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Doomdivers are really fun too  but if you do look at the rules for the giants they seem like loads of fun ! But then again imo all goblin armies are really fun and cute


----------



## jax40kplyr (Sep 15, 2008)

Something else to consider - spear chukkas! Although their BS isn't the best, they're dirt cheap and you can take a boatload of them. Great for softening up units before your units with fanatics get there.
Shamans are nice - some of the most annoying games I've played against Night Goblin players is running their LvL4 Shaman and 3 LvL 2 Shamans around causing havoc with my battle lines. Although more subtle than Orc magic, throw in the magic mushrooms = Night Goblin shamans are great for the cost. Just don't put them in units (Low Ld) and hide them behind your large spearmen units for cover. 
Watch out for armies with flyers though - best tactic against Night Goblins is to send a sacrificial flyer up with 8" of your units, draw out the fanatics and then watch them spin around and tear up your own troops. If they try that or you see flyers, target them with spear chukkas or hit them with your shamans. 
I always see Giants as counterproductive to NG lists. Giants need to get into HtT, but you are also trying to get your fanatics in there as well. My giants always died when a fanatic or two would spin right through them.
Don't go for the NG on squig - too random. Squig herds - run them right up into the middle of his lines and hope they fail their LD - nasty little trick if you take the smallest number possible and use them as suicide troops. Just keep your own units back far enough so they aren't damaged.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

But you want the nightgoblin squig hoppers because they are random !!!! its the whole joy and fun of goblins  its a fun army !


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok, I put together a list of what I have, if I were to feild it all. its a touch over 1500 so I am going to have to trim something out. Thoughts on this would be good, mind you its going to be my first game with them so I am not sure what I will like and what I will want to cut on my own 

Oh and the servers were down for Warhammer online so I had time to kill  (Yes I took 2 days vacation from work for the launch of the game  )

*-Heroes-*
Goblin Big Boss: 89pts
Wolf, Martog's Best Basha, Spiteful Shield, Light Armor

Night Goblin Big Boss: 72pts
Martog's Best Basha, Spiteful Shield, Light Armor

Night Goblin Shammy: 125pts
Level 2, Staff of Baduumm
*
-Core-*
Spider riders x10: 160pts
Standard bearer, Musician, Boss

Spider riders x10: 160pts
Standard, Musician, Boss

Night Goblins x20: 60pts
Bows

Night Goblins x20: 60pts
Bows

Night Goblins x20: 185pts
Spears & Shields, Netters, Fanatic x2, Standard, Boss, Musician

Night Goblins x20: 185pts
Spears & Shields, Netters, Fanatic x2, Standard, Boss, Musician

Night Goblins x20: 131
Spears & Shields, Netters, Standard, Boss

Night Goblins x20: 131
Spears & Shields, Netters, Standard, Boss

*-Special- *
Squig Hoppers x5: 75pts

Squig Herd x1 team: 30pts

*-Rare-*
Trolls x2: 120pts
Stone

1583 pts


----------



## jax40kplyr (Sep 15, 2008)

Can probably trim some points by taking out the duplicate magic items on your characters.


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Can you not have 2 guys with the same items? I did not see a rule on that making them an 0-1 choice.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Pg. 120 of the rulebook "No specific magic item can be carried by more than one model in the army" it goes on to give an example of two swords of watsaname or whatever, and notes that dispel scrolls and a few other items are exempt from this rule.

Basically, no you can't duplicate your items, sorry


----------



## mechgumbi (Jun 24, 2008)

Another thing to consider is that you want your NG's in units of 25-40. I would keep the NG's w/bows the way you have them. Turn your 4 NG w/spears units into either 2 units of 40 OR 2 units of 25 and one of 30. Also giving your spider riders bows is a nice way to add more fire power because they are Fast Cav. and can shoot from spider back in any direction.


----------

